# Dry pancake mix for storing?



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a mob of teenagers living here who all like pancakes. Normally I buy the store made "shaker" bottles so they can make their own whenver they feel the need. Being teenagers this is any hour of the day /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Has anyone any ideas of quantities/ratios for keeping a dry mix of this around handy, then just add your wet items when making it up? I know I've seen a muffin mix recipe, just not sure on quantities for pancakes.

If anyone has a tried and tested recipe, it would be great if you could post it.

P.S. Yes they're big enough to make it from scratch, but sometimes it's handy to have it there.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Some time ago RPMcMurphy posted a recipe for pancake mix on these forums and it works very well. Just avoid beating the egg whites, egg yolks etc separately, just mix all the wet ingredients together and add the dry mix, or you end up working more and dirtying more dishes than if you made it from scratch every time.

here's the link

http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/48437/this-weekends-breakfasts-and-mastering-pancakes

I was skeptical at the time about making a pancake mix but in fact it turns out to be quite useful and i keep a big jar of it handy for sunday breakfasts.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Plain, white-flour, breakfast pancakes?

Four cups AP flour, Two cup cake flour, 1/4 cup sugar, 2 tbs double acting baking powder, 2 tsp salt, and 2 tsp baking soda.

If you don't have cake flour available to you, go with 5-1/2 cups AP and 1/2 cup corn starch.

If you happen to live in... oh... say... Italy (or France or Jolly Olde or Oz or...), the flour is softer than the US.  Just use regular flour.  Ditto, if you're buying a local brand in the South.  If you're using King Arthur AP, cut it half and half with cake flour.

You can scale this up or down as you like.

To actually make pancake or waffle batter, to each cup of dry mix, add 1 cup of milk, 1 egg, and 1 tbs of melted butter in a jar, and shake until all is blended.  Or, beat egg lightly, separately.  Add it and the other wets to the dry in a bowl and combine with a fork until mixed and still lumpy.  If you beat too well, the batter will become thin and the pancakes won't be light. 

If you just want something easy to remember, remember "one thing, one of everything":  1 cup  flour, 1 cup milk, 1 egg, 1 tbs sugar, 1 tbs melted butter, 1 tsp baking powder, 1 pinch baking soda, 1 pinch salt.

If you're using buttermilk instead of milk, you'll need between 25% and 50% more by volume.

Both recipes work fine for waffle batter as well.

BDL


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks muchly Siduri and BDL - yes, just plain ordinary white flour pancakes. And I am minimalist on use of bowls etc in the kitchen. A bit like "one size fits all". Well, except when its my other half's night for washing (evil chuckle/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif)

Cheers,

DC


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

One thing I forgot - if I want to make it a savoury mix as per BDL's recipe do I simply omit the sugar, or do I need to add some more AP flour to make up the bulk?

TIA


----------



## delle (Aug 25, 2010)

This is amazing recipe, I'd love to try this at home. I'm a chef but i love cooking a lot.

____________________________________________________________

Unsecured Business Lines of Credit

Unsecured Small Business Loans

Unsecured Business Lines of Credit,

Unsecured Small Business Loans,


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

There's not really enough sugar in there to make it sweet; but if you like you can cut it in half.  I think it helps develop a bit of crispness when baked on the griddle.

BDL


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for the tip


----------

